# Cooking Walleye



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Well I was finally lucky enough to come home with a limit of walleye last night. Got home and filleted them and put them in water in the fridge. Got home tonight and decided to have some for supper. Thats when I realized I have never even cooked my own fish. Back when I was actually fishing a lot I would bring them home and clean them and good ole mom would cook em up for me.

Well I figured I couldn't screw it up so I put some oil in a pan to heat up while i got some ready. I know a guy that will dip his in spicy mustard and then in shore lunch and into the pan. Well that seems simple enough, so here I go. First batch were pretty mushy, so i figured hmmmm overcooked? After that I just cooked them all up and they weren't falling apart and the breading was a pretty decent golden brown.

Well I go to cut into the first piece and its not cooked all the way. Pretty much all of them are like this, so I don't dare eat them cuz i really don't wanna get myself sick.

What did I do wrong???

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Change the teperature.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Tried a little hotter and that didnt really seem to help. I shoulda just dug out the deep fat fryer and did em in there. Than way I would know what the temp actually was. I used vegetable oil and had it set on medium and tried going up one notch from there.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

A lower temperature would cook farther to the inside before burning the outside. A higher temperature will cook the outside crispier before cooking the inside thouroughly. Just keep this in mind. If you don't understand I will try and reword it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I heat the oil about Medium on my range but I found it varied from my last place. Usually when I take a few drops of water and add it to the oil it'll crackle then I know it's ready.

If you have a lot of oil they will float when done...although I don't usually have that much in my pan. After awhile it'll become a quick process, I eat fried walleye at least every week. :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> I eat fried walleye at least every week. :beer:


That's just not fair......I'm going to have to talk to the city and see if they can stock some lobster _*"in my backyard"*_ and maybe; just maybe, one-up you. :lol:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

You need a girl friend that can cook amoung other things!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

If you don't want to mess around with oil, season them up like you would a steak, and throw them on the grill until they get flaky. You can't screw that up. It is awesome and healthy (yeah I'm on a diet).

Adam


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

I like to grill them as well. My trick is to leave the skin on. THen when the fish is done the skin should stick and the meat should just come right off.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm on a diet too. I roll them in flour with a little salt and pepper, then drop them in good old sizzling butter. Yuuuuuum.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

A quick and easy grill recipe....

Make a tin foil dish. Then spray with non-stick cooking spray (or drizzle olive oil). Then add your fillets. Season with whatever seasoning you like. (I use mrs. dash or any other "all" seasoning) Then add a pat of butter or two. Then cook on medium heat until fish is flaky. Take off and serve.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I might have to switch to the "Plainsman" diet. That sounds better than mine.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yup, and finish off with juneberries and ice cream. Since I retired and got away from eight hours a day at the microscope and computer (well microscope anyway) I have lost 20 lbs. I actually have been dipping into the old ice cream bucket. Life is good. 
Time to go to Devils Lake for more walleye. Camping sites are full at Grahams Island this week, so I have to wait until next week. I'll take butter with. Nothing beats walleye in butter. I can't stand to order walleye at a resturant.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Here is how I grill walleye.

When I grill fish I will place the walleye on a piece of foil with the edges folded up. I spray the foil with Pam so that the fish will not stick. I like to sprinkle the fish with season salt then a put a piece of butter and a lemon wedge on top of each piece of fish. You can tell when the fish is done because it will flake apart.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Well thanks for all the ideas guys. I'll hopefully be trying some soon if the weather cooperates again. Ya i know, fair weather fisherman. It raining here in Devil Lake and i just got off work about 45mins ago, so I don't think I'm going out tonight. I think I'll try them in the deep fat fryer next time. Any oil suggestions?? And any idea what temp i should be cooking at?

Its great to get back into fishing. Used to go every night rain or shine. Was in my late teens then tho and have a few more responsibilities now. Guess I'm lucky tho that I live less than half a mile from such a great lake.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

First of all....get a thermometer.Why guess?

Don't use vegetable oil.....burns at to low a temp.Peanut is best but expensive.I use either sunflower or canola oil.1/2 inch or so is fine.Get the oil to 350 degrees.Don't overfill the pan....drops the temp to far and they will be greasy.

As for breading.....my family has tried many recipes and commercial packages....they still don't like anything but original Shorelunch in the black box.....must be the garlic in it.

For the grill....you need a grill with small holes or get a fish/veg. grill plate.Put the filets on.When you turn them over.....brush with Italian Dressing.Brush both sides and take the off in a minute or so.....my kids won't eat grilled fish any other way.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Try boiling chunks of fillets in lightly salted and seasoned water. Cool in the fridge overnight. Flake up the fish and add to a salad of fresh lettuce and sliced garden vegetables. Add the dressing of your choice, and a few croutons. And you thought taco salad was good! Good eats, Burl


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Well i just got done filleting four more 2-2.5 lb walleye. Will give it a try again tomorrow night and hopefully it goes well. I'll let you know. I'm gonna stop and grab some new oil on the way home from work. Prolly just use the deep fat fryer so i know what the temp is, that way I can adjust if needed.

Thanks for the help,
Matt


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I like Canola oil for frying.

You can use a "Foreman Grill" very easily. Season them to taste, Thick pieces get 90sec, thin pieces get 60sec. That's it. When I make them that way I crumble them up into a salad, or we eat them with Garlic Toast.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

My family just hires Holmes to cook for us. I think he gets a couple cans of beer a night. :beer:

Buy a fryer ($30 or so) and a jug of Shore Lunch brand oil. Fill fryer with oil. Heat oil to 250-300 (Holmes, correct me if I'm wrong). Dip fish in EGG...EGG EGG EGG!!!! Fill a bag with choice of Shore Lunch breading (I prefer cajun). Toss a few egg-coated pieces of fish into the bag. Close bag - Securely. Shake, shake, shake...shake, shake, shake...(70s music optional). Remove fish from bag, completely coated. Gently drop into fish fryer. Oil should make a sizzling sound and bubble. If not, it's not ready or too cold.

Fish will float when done and breading will be golden. Remove by lifting basket out of fryer. Scoop out fish. Eat garnished with lemon juice or sauce of choice. But not ketchup. Enjoy!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

two of the ways I fix walleye and don't knock the first one till you tried it, I also wrinkled my nose at it.

1. Drop your fillets into boiling sprite until firm and done. (poor mans lobster) serve with melted butter.

2. Wet down your fillets (water), roll in seasoned flower, dip in egg, roll in instant potatoes. You can either pan fry them or in a fish fryer. This will make nice crispy pieces of fish

I use peanut oil


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

A little tip for pan frying....get a lemon and a carrot peeler and peel a little bit of the lemon skin in it. Basically you are putting a zest of lemon in the fillets.


----------



## clarkend (Sep 25, 2003)

Nick....no ketchup??? LOL

I like mine deep fried.....sprinkle with vinegar and a little ketchup.....MMMMM.

Clarkie


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I wasn't going to comment on the frying, because the thought of it makes me drool all over my keyboard, but if I were to fry fish I would whip up a nice little buttermilk/hot sauce marinade (no egg wash). Season the fish first, drop them in that marinade for a couple minutes, throw them in some seasoned flour and corn meal/crushed saltines/crushed Ritz, whatever you like, pan fry in Canola oil or deep fry in peanut. Season a little more when they come out of the oil. The buttermilk/hot sauce marinade is amazing, trust me.

(wiping the drool off the keyboard)

Adam


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

vinegar and ketchup 

Clarkie, that's gotta be a Canada thing.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Well i tried a few different things tonight. Got some peanut oil and heated that to 375 in the deep fryer as the shore lunch instructions stated. The first few pieces i coated with cajun mustard and then shore lunch and seemed to lose all the breading off the fillets while they were cooking. After that i just took the fillets wet and breaded them and that worked great.

The last piece I had to cook i figured i would try something different and breaded first then put the mustard on and breaded again. Well I wish i would have tried that right away, because it worked very well and tasted pretty good. I guess putting the mustard on them right away just kinda made the breading not stick. Another lesson learned. Cats liked the messed up ones anyways.

Anways I'm gonna be out again tomorrow and hopefully get some more so i can try a few of the ways that were posted on how to cook them on the grill. Ill try the skin on with a piece of lemon and a piece of onion, then rub it down with butter once in a while and then ill try it in tinfoil too.

Thanks for the help guys,
Matt


----------

